# bustin my fattie cherry today



## menace2sobriety (Apr 2, 2017)

Been a while since I fired my cooker up an smoked something, so after looking thru a bunch of these fattie threads and decided I needed to try this. Just wanted to keep it simple because Id never done anything like this before and not sure how it will come out. So just ground beef with some sauteed onion and shrooms, cheddar, and some jalapeño rolled up inside. So far this seems like a disaster. it was really tough to get it rolled up and it was falling apart already. So I stuck it in the fridge for a while to firm up some. Gonna give it a little while then do the bacon weave around it and toss it on. *This is my first one so not real sure how long to cook so Im just gonna go with about 225 or so until I get an IT of about 165. Does that sound about right?*













IMG_0813.JPG



__ menace2sobriety
__ Apr 2, 2017






Sorry I don't have any good pictures yet. I hope this thing comes together and works out for me. Ill get more photos as I get it wrapped in some bacon and gain on the smoker.


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2017)

165 sounds like a good temp for ground beef

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds like you did like most do, over stuffed it! Easy to do. Should be tasty. Once you get the bacon on it will hold together. 

165 is correct. Probably 4 hours or so at 225. You may need to broil the thing to get the bacon to crisp. If you do pull it around 155.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds like you're on the right track.  

Depending upon the size of the grind on the ground beef, sometimes I find it beneficial to really mix up and mash the beef as if I were doing sausage.  That will release the myosin and help it to bind a bit, but like dirtsailor said, that bacon will keep it together. 

Looking forward to the slices!


----------



## menace2sobriety (Apr 2, 2017)

IMG_0831.JPG



__ menace2sobriety
__ Apr 2, 2017






Just took it off and threw it in the oven for just a few minutes to crisp up the bacon a tad. Gonna let it cool for a second then slice it open. I think it's gonna be good. If it tastes half as good as it looks and smells it's gonna be a hit.


----------



## menace2sobriety (Apr 2, 2017)

Doh! The bacon was not nearly as cooked as it should be. Back in the oven it goes. 













IMG_0832.JPG



__ menace2sobriety
__ Apr 2, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 2, 2017)

Still looks like you did an awesome job for your first!

I always try and give a point for a first, you earned this one, nice job!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 2, 2017)

It turned out great.  The first one is always the hardest.  I've made quite a few fatties, and I STILL manage to overstuff 9 out of 10. 

Well done on your first fattie.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice job on your first fattie!

It looks delicious!

Al


----------



## menace2sobriety (Apr 3, 2017)

Well this was really good. I can't wait to make more of these. And different variations of it too. The only question I have is about the bacon. The bacon never realy seemed to cook. The outside looked amazing but on the inside that was up against the roll just wasn't cooked, and where the bacon weave overlapped a little at the bottom, forget about it. Raw. So I pulled it off the smoker at about 153 and put in the broiler , the outside started to look like it was going to be over done so I took it out. After the first slices I saw it was not cooked so back in for a few more minutes but still not enough. How do I get the bacon to coook right?


----------



## sauced (Apr 3, 2017)

Great looking fatty!!! LOL....if they were not over stuffed, they would not be called a fatty!!!


----------



## msuiceman (May 3, 2017)

they aren't called skinnies for a reason! well done!


----------

